# Rottie breeder in Ontario



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good rottie breeder in ontario , that may be expecting pups soon 
It is for one of my students , will be a pet only .
she was going to a byb , I told her not to 
she has a ByB mal and its a nervous, aggressive scared to death dog, its horrible to see it ,,

she had a Byb rottie for 14 yrs prior and would like another rottie 

SHe has decided to go to a good breeder, ( what she wants is health and temperment ) 
has contacted a few, the only good one i know of is Esmond, 

she was kind set on a litter from Braxenburg but was told by another breeder to stay away from that breeder, due to hip issues

any contact info would be good websites and whatever, 
she would be taking the dog to training classes, she has a son and a mal and a lab
thank s


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone ? anyone ?


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

The only breeder I can recommend is Chuck Ross of Weissennord kennel.


http://weissennord.blogspot.com/

Maybe he can forward you to other Rottweilers breeders int he province?

Tracey


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

www.esmondrotts.com


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

A good friend of mine Johnna Ferril has a small family breeding program. She has trained Shutzhund with our local group and is very involved in the local dog community. She is good people and the dogs I've seen from her breedings are clear in their heads. If you have any problems contacting her through her website let me know and I'll pass you her info. http://www.eirian.org/home.htm


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I know Geri. You can give her a call I am sure she will chat with you. You can google Vonhauselordi Rottweilers or email me. If she can't help you she will guide you in the right direction.


----------

